# public spots for mingo



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

does anyone have any public spots for mingos? just sold my bay boat and bought an offshore rig. 2007 23 ft sea fox. have never really fished for those and i know people are hardcore about numbers. just trying to take my wife for a fun day because it looks like you catch tons of them. anyone have any tips? appreciate any info!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The edge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Check the general discussion thread, there is a sticky there with public reef numbers. Hope that helps.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

anywhere on the twenty nine edge.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

mfbt The edge is a great place to start. We just travel down the edge looking for a cluster of fish hanging around the bottom about 20'. Normally there will be aj's and bf also hanging around above them. The cluster of fish right on the bottom will most likely be porgy. You don't have to be right on them to catch them. Mingo move around and at times everybody fishing for them will catch them and then nothing until they come back around. Don't fish for them directly on the bottom. While going down hit the bottom and reel up quickly about 30 feets. Hang on Mr Mongo will coma.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You have to go to 180'. 200'. Or all you will end up catching is Snapper. No need in killing them till June 1st


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses..it makes me nervous to go out to the edge though..it's only a 236 sea fox with a 175 suzuki 4 stroke. I'd feel alot better to be out there with twins


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> You have to go to 180'. 200'. Or all you will end up catching is Snapper. No need in killing them till June 1st


I've got some holes that are 120' with hardly any reds on them. Mingos, triggers, porgy and aj's, but they are more in the 42-45 mile range.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

A. Get a spot or epirb. B. Get sea tow or boat us. C. Make sure radio works. Get a handheld for backup. D. Go fish and have fun.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I go to the Edge most the time and I'm running a 18 foot Robalo with one screw.

Like Sixpack said, get Sea Tow or Boat US, good radio, backup GPS, lots of water and a Satellite Messenger does not hurt. I have the Spot and it works great for letting everyone know where I am at and when.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are plenty of Mingos out at the perdido bridge rubble on the way to the trysler grounds. Most are smaller, but I watched a boat that was anchored up catch nice ones the whole time we were there catching bait. 
The edge is gonna have more of good size though because it's deeper. Coming out of orange beach last weekend is when I saw the Mingos being caught.


----------

